# Premature Lamb...but AOK



## Sheepshape (Mar 7, 2014)

Gwladys went into premature labour.....about 2 weeks early. Expecting twins, she was leaking birth fluids for many hours without being in active labour.
I feared the worst.
24 hours of fluid leakage....blood tinged and unhealthy....she gave birth to a dead ewe lamb and a very much alive ram lamb.
Here's little Jack....pawing mum and jumping round his pen at less than 12 hours old.
A good ending to a bad start to lambing.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 7, 2014)

That has to be a great surprise after expecting the worst.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 7, 2014)

Awwww! So glad he is alive and healthy!  Sorry about the ewe lamb

Do you know what caused her to go into labor?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 7, 2014)

Yay for a good end!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry about losing one of them, but glad the ram lamb is doing ok!!  He looks very nice.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jack is adorable!!!  So sorry about his twin


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 8, 2014)

I really don't know what was the cause for her early membrane rupture, but the fluid looked unhealthy (presumably related to the sacs surrounding the dead ewe lamb). I can only speculate that she developed an infection.
The dead lamb didn't smell bad.
Whatever, Gwladys is very pleased with her little ram lamb and is an excellent mother. 
jack is really quite small, but is jumping around in his lambing pen today, looking like he is enjoying life.
As a smallholder I have about another 40 to lamb and just know there will be other joys and disappointments to come.
Thank you all for your kind comments.


----------

